# My Magical Bunnies



## Flash Gordon (Oct 28, 2010)

Im Lisa ,I joined RO a couple of months ago thinking that id only come back on occasion to visit,,,but i find myself on here everyday enjoying myself...Some of you might have already seen me voicing my somewhat abrasive opinion on a thread or two..so i thought maybe it was time to introduce myself and all thats important to me...

ive always had animals,,i couldnt imagine my life without them..they are my world.i hate to admit it but i can walk away from a person in my life but never one of my animals..
I grew up with the norm family pets hamsters,cats,dogs a bird or two.but i never met a bunny until a couple of years ago when i was goin thru a very difficult time in my life.ive never been the type to be depressed but i found myself there,.,,,its a lonely,sad, dark place to be ,all i wanted to do was sleep and avoid life...i tried everything to fight it but it got the best of me.....well i was looking for a crate for my dog one day and stumbled accross an ad on craigslist for a crate...but two bunnies came with it....FREE....i knew NOTHING ABOUT BUNNIES..all i knew was that they didnt care about these bunnies anymore and they were prob gonna be snake food for somebody...ive seen lots of ads for poor unwanted animals but this one got my attention when i opened up the attched pic that came with the ad....there sat Redrum and Bambam....i KNEW in that INSTANCE that they belonged in this family...the pics were horrible they stated REdrum to be a brown bunny and she looked it in the pic and Bambam was a blob of black in the pic..i didnt care i went and got them so fast ,,,brought them home and my boyfriend and i just sat and looked at the most amazing little critters wed ever seen,,,,they were beautiful.....before u knew it...i started to WANT to get out of bed in the morning.the sun seem to shine a little brighter ..Redrum would rattle her cage and cuss at me !!Get ur butt up and let me outta this damm cage !! !!( yes she cussed......she lit up my world!!!!..if u want to know where the sun rose from EVERYDAY it was right here in her room... altho Bambam is so loved REdrum was my luv...she brought me out of a depression that i couldnt find my way out of .......she came into my life when i needed her the most...............then she left.
We took Redrum to the best Rabbit savvy vet in Arizona for her spay surgery....i lost her on the operating table.....devastated doesnt even touch the emotion that i felt and still do....she had a birth defect ,a hole in her diaphragm ,so when she was on her back getting operated on her tummy and contents went thru the hole and crushed her heart ...they tried to revive her...but she was gone........u have no idea how strong u are ,,,until THE ONE thing that brought u out of depression was gone.....she came to me for a reason..im healthy again and ive rescued 21 bunnies because of her........she succeeded in her journey,,dont u think?......u know what thats called?........Magical.


Let me introduce u to my Redrum:













This was the night before she died ..she built the biggest nest..






ill stop here for now...


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 29, 2010)

next is Bambam who came with Redrum but they werent bonded ..shes a Mini lop and weighs about 3.5 ibs but its all attitude..shes the only one who can bulldoze their xpen play area so hard that she knocks all the hardware clips off and wallah she is hoppin around the house causing mayhem along the way by "visiting" all the buns in their cages..they dont invite her in for tea and cookies either....shes such a booger she hates to be picked up but when u do and u turn her over and cradle her shes the cutest stinkin thing on the planet...
my Bambam










after i lost Redrum the house was too quiet even with Bambam there she is such a to herself kinda bun and i really needed another bun that demanded my attention.not to replace Redrum but to distract me from how sad i was..soo guess what i went and did...got me another Orange bunny..
I had a heck of a time finding a breeder who had Thriantas the closest at the time was BarbiBrowns Bunnies in California but geez that is a hella road trip..but she recomended me to a small breeder here..Flashie was the only Thrianta left .and when we got there the breeder showed me around her rabbitry and pulled out a Precious Holland Lop that she said was retarded..... ..she put her on the ground and this little fluffball wobbled and limped and had a hard time just goin a couple of feet..i asked what she was gonna do with her ..the breeder said ..i dont care she cant stay in my barn anymore shes taking up space and i cant breed a retard...then she looked at me and mustve seen the sadness .she said u can have her if u want i wont charge u anything...well heck yea ..i didnt want her to stay with this lady ..but i had no idea what i was getting into with her slowness and we found out the limp was a splayed front leg...
so Back To Flashie hes my main man i luv this little dude he follows me around and helps me by gettin in my way and under my feet or if i dont pay enough attention i might evern get a pinch from him... ..
hes got the best personality ,hes pushy and demanding and his binkys are explosive and dangerous ,,ive been windmill kicked in the face by his back hoppers a couple of times...and dont try and sleep wiht him around ..oh no he wont have none of that, flashie will full speed launch onto the bed and wrap himself around ur face nails latched on like alien......not a fun way to wake up..
but he has his charming moments too..he absolutely trust me and only me..he loves it when iwe are on the bed i block him into my arms and use him as a pillow....and he comes when i call his name ..which tickles me to the bone when he comes hopping in the room .i never thought a rabbit could be so enchanting ..and whimsical...ull hear alot more about Flashie cuz he loves to be involved in our lives..he wont let u walk by his cage without him doin a little happy jig and then jams his face so hard thru the bars it looks painfull...
heres my flashie
















Now its Angels turn she went to a very experienced exotic vet and he said that her air supply was cut off at birth...thats why she topples over when she sits and cleans herself..ishe loses her balance..they tested her for everything that they could have and he just said shes happy as can be just the way she is shes just gonna be a little silly..ive had her for a year and a half and she still loses her balance when she sits and washes herself..BUT the kewlest thing is she has learned how to get around that..when she goes to fall over she tries and catches herself and looks irritated then she runs over to the side of the cage or in her litter box and props herself up against something so she doesnt fall..its really amazing to see them adapt and deal with their disabilities..she also has a front splay leg that worries me cuz i see the way her body looks crooked from her weight not being porportioned over her legs properly..but man can she haul butt!..nothing slows her down..shes the most active and demanding to have her out time then any of my other buns..she doesnt even realize that she has these problems...she will run in their huge xpen excercise area and get close to the edge of the fence and around and around and around..shell do like 10 laps in a circle inside the xpen..no fancy footwork just a circle ..then shell go to the center of the pen and jump up and slam down on her side and sleep...hard...u can try and wake her but shes out...i mean u have to shake her to wake up.which scared the bejesus out out of me at first....and then she will wake up slowly like a drunk..huh..where am i...who are u..then it hits her that im right in front of her face and shes up and GONE....shes the strangest little bunny...but i love her the way she is..flaws and all...im just worried about how she will age with her problems..
this is my Angel.








ponytails bobbin





thats all for now i have plenty more buns to introduce still tho...have a good night !


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 29, 2010)

arty: Lisa has a blog, YAY Lisa has a blog ! :toast: I've been waiting to read your blog and now my dream comes true.  Well Lisa, redrum,Bambam, Flashie and Angel, they all have their cute personalities. I giggled when I read it, and there she is.. Redrum.. a beautiful angel who brought Lisa back to life  Kimiko and I are thankful for Redrum. Her magical has brought many wonderful things later ; 21 bunnies are saved. A Mini lop family in Warsaw has received warm welcome, kindness and lots of helps during this month. She will always be remembered and be missed by us.
So glad you start a blog and I'm the first one here WOO HOO !!!! :hugsquish:


----------



## tristaw. (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful Bunnies and I love the way you write


----------



## Mika77 (Oct 29, 2010)

They are so cute:inlove: Lop ear bunnies are adorable, and the orange bunnies are so beautiful :heartbeat:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 29, 2010)

Vircia ur so funny!!..thank you for being my very first guest on my blog...i told u Redrum was Magical didnt i?..she will never be forgotten ...i still cant believe that a silly bunny can do all that she had done...hm.makes u really think whats important in life and whats not doesnt it...hugs my closest friend on RO.

Tristana thank you so much for being my 2nd visitor.hehe.
the way i write is exactly the way i talk..alot of people change their words around when typing but not me thats why there are so many comas and silly gaps.

Mika my official 3rd visitor..thank you so much..now if we can just get these breeders to come up with an orange lop..now that would be kewl!..hehe


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow Lisa.

As I was reading about Redrum I was in tears :cry2 I know what depression is all about, my Dad has dealt with it for years and I had a touch of it after giving birth to my second son, it's rough. I'm so glad Redrum and her magic made her way into your life :hugsquish:

I loved reading about your bunnies and can't wait to see and hear about the rest. You can see how much you love them and how much they mean to you by the way you talk about them, so special and beautiful.

:heartbeat:


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 30, 2010)

love your bunnys  its always a big fear of mine whenever a bun goes to the vet for their spay/nueter. im sorry you lost your baby


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank u Brandy..so uve tasted the dredded depression ?that stinks....its such a difficult thing to get thru ..especially for the people around u..they just dont get the jest of why u cant seem to get outta bed .im sorry u had to deal with it ..i wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy,,,whats crazy is ,ive always been confident and almost cocky in life .,i mean i like me ..so it can hit anybody at anytime...it happened when the economy hit and my business went downhill fast ..i was so proud of what i had built from nothing and i saw it quickly slipping from my hands....but thats all past thanks to a little help from my Redrum..

Thanks Brenda..yep its so freakin hard for me to drop another bun off to get fixed..the vets where i go all know what happened to Redrum so they understand and the kewl thing is the receptionist will call me the MOMENT my bun is out of surgery....its still scary..that was my first bunny and first spay..i still cant go back to the clinic that did redrums spay...cant do it...nope.

ok next installment of Magical Bunnies!

Next is Petunia ..some friends of ours said they saw domestic buns at a park by our house ..which got me really irritated cuz i live in Arizona and it was like 150 degrees out..ok maYbe not that hot but 110 degrees does feel like it...so silly me went to the park to see for myself..and there were a poopload of domestic buns there just trying to find food..they were eating the leaves off of the grapefruit trees and digging in the ground for roots to eat...not on my time is an animal gonna starve like this...also when people came to the park with their dogs they let them chase the rabbits...i found remains of rabbits all over the park.....sooo got us a net and did the Elmer Fudd thing...hehe..and caught my precious girl Tunia..she is the most vocal of my buns..she grunt when u drop hay on her in her poop box..i mean grunts LOUD ...and when u play with her and tap ur hands on the floor around her she will grunt ,grunt ,grunt.and shoot straight up in the air and land in the same spot...over and over again..like a pogo..its freakin hilarious!!..sometimes she actually jumps up and ends up coming straight for me...weve collided a few times..hehe..also if shes on the bed you best move real quick when she starts to push the covers around...cuz she turns into phsycho bunny and shell end up grabbing the remote and launching it across the bed and if ur in her way u will end up getting grabbed too...but out of all my buns she is the easiest to pick up and hold..she just relaxes like a cat ..no tensing up ..nothing..she is pure bunny bliss...

this is the first bun that we caught in this park..most of my rescues have been from there...and this is the bun that we almost went to jail for..yea crazy..this park is a Historical Museum also with peacocks and feral cats ..so its private property and the security heard from someone at the park that we just caught a bun well Barney Fife comes strolling up to us trying to look important and told us no animals can be removed from this park...so we went into the whole domestic buns cant live out here with no shelter ,no food,they wont survive..well he gets an attitude and asks us for our ID"s well i start laughing cuz this is silly right.?..next thing u know ..police cars show up and they have their spotlights on us ....gulp...wasnt so funny anymore...the cop gets out and asks us did u catch a rabbit at this park?........silence....i look over at my boyfriend and he says....Nope no sir how can we catch a rabbit thats silly............i exhaled...i did not wanna release Petunia after we had finally caught her...she was snug as a bug in a carrier in our car ..i was thinkin please dont let them wanna search the car....hehe..sooo..when we catch buns at this park..were doing it illegaly...yep.
so i have to carry around a net hidden in my bag or jacket (when its 110 try and explain that)..the security patrols this park all day in 4 dif trucks ...they are constantly watching..i also had to start wearing a hat to the park too..hehe..so Barney Fife doesnt recognize me..the puttz.....what we go thru to save a bun...but they are worth it to me...ive tried to catch quite a few of them for weeks going everyday and have found their bodies laying behind a tree or building and its ....gut wrenching ..its like i start to bond with them while im trying to pursuade them to get close to the net...they dont realize were there to save them...Petunias brother wasnt as lucky as she was.


heres my Petunia..


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 1, 2010)

Awwww Petunia with big brown eyes :inlove: How lovely ! I agree with you, Lisa. It's silly. I'm really glad that those bunnies and Petunia have met you. You're the light of their lives. My hubby said you're amazing ! Bunny rescuer :clapping: Don't worry. Next time when you rescue some buns and get caught by police. I'll send my SWAT Kimiko to rescue you. She's good at " prison break ". Just like the way she moved away from the vet's hands last night. It was like watching Neo in Matrix ! She, somehow, squeezed herself out of his hand, really ! No joke !  
Take care.:kiss:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, that's really sad about all those bunnies :cry2
Petunia is so lucky that you caught her, she sounds like she is just full of personality :roflmao:

I can so picture you out there with your net avoiding the evil security guards, I wish I was closer so I could help you


----------



## jcottonl02 (Nov 2, 2010)

Awwww your bunnies are sooooooo cute!!! Redrum is just stunning!!!!

Jen


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 3, 2010)

oooh, I want Petunia in my arms!! gorgeous..


----------



## myheart (Nov 3, 2010)

Finally!! I now know who that gorgeous bunny in your avatar pic is!!! I have to say that I think I might want to steal Flashie from you... He sounds like a little bundle of fun!

I've really enjoyed catching up on your blog. All of you bunny-babies are too cute. I can't wait to read more about them!

myheart


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 4, 2010)

Brandy i NEED ur help..id luv nothing more then to have somebody that loved bunnies to help me...my boyfriend loves our buns but getting him to the park is like pulling teeth..and i get tired of his heavy sighs ...it takes time and patience to catch a bunny being sneaky...especially when they scream when u grab them...i ran thru the park with Tator tot wrapped up in the net still ..squealing like a pig...the people at the park had no idea what the heck i had or what the heck i was doin..i just thought i got me a bun..im OUT!!..prob looked like a psycho wild woman catching my next meal...hehe
Tristana...tunie is so soft too..shes not the prettiest of my buns but she makes up for it with her softness and how easy she is to handle...well except for when shes moving the covers around on my bed..shes a little scary.. and she is the meanest to my cats...she slams into them if they arent fast enough to escape the wrap of the tunia..
and Janet Flashie is the neatest little munchkin ..i luv him tons..so no dont even think about bun napping my little man.. u can come visit him anytime..just remember to bring some of ur buns so i can squeeze all the air outta them..i havent seen ur blog yet but i will tomorow when i have time to sit and enjoy the visit




Hercules is next...hes one of those buns that i thought id adopt out ,,,but he aint goin knowhere..i luvs him.
somebody moved out of their house and left him and his mate behind ...in their hutch in the backyard...no food no water...and when i got there and jumped the fence...(yea i like to do things a little riskay.) hehe.
anyways i looked in the hutch and saw Herc laying next to his dead mate...with bugs all over both of them...
I WAS FLIPPED OUT..i hate bugs but holy shmoly i reached in their and grabbed him so fast ,shook off all the bugs and tucked him under my arm like a football.jumped the fence with him in my arms..and threw him in the front seat of my cuda (didnt even put him in the carrier)....i tore outta that neighborhood so freakin fast ,,i felt like i had bugs all over me...and i was already freaked out about jumping the fence..(this was a very rich neighborhood)..well i know they heard me with my loud muscle car tear outta there...im still shaking as im driving and i look over at Herc and hes leanin to the side and looks over at me like.."lets roll"..
it made me giggle ..he was not scared at all..he was so calm and kewl...i had a bunny in the front seat with the window down..slamming gears and he looked like he was enjoying himself..i was like this dude is staying in the family..
but wait thats not the end of our eventful night..
im almost home with him ,,it was a 2 hr drive back thats how far away he was ..and i run out of gas....on a crossover bridge ,,no where to turn off ...i had to coast to the gore lane ..and hope to god nobody comes flying over that bridge and doesnt see my cuda...i got out cuz as much as i luv my car i didnt wanna die in it...so i put Herc in the carrier and walk to the side of the road until my boyfriend can come rescue us...well im yacking on my cell phone and i finally check on Herc in the carrier and hes COVERED in huge black ants..!!!..MORE BUGS!!!..poor little man i cant believe what he had to go thru ...and here i think im "saving" him ...and i set him down on an anthill...so now im shaking him around in the carrier trying to shake the ants off..hes trying to hold on for dear life while im screaming and shaking him...oh my god...i finally had to yank him outta the carrier and rub him down on the freakin side of a main road...with a bunny that i dont know and thank god he didnt get away from me ...he didnt even bite me or seem mad at all..hes still like this today..hes just a super carefree ,no attitude kinda bunny...he is so mellow for a rabbit....well until he got hormonal...i had an appt for him to be neutered so quick,,,he was a very pushy grunter and hes the one that used to chase me around the house...it kinda freaked me out a little bit...ok alot.,..
and he had the biggest danglers id ever seen ....no seriously even my boyfriend was jealous.hehe .they drug on the floor behind him...i thought he had a growth or something ..nope just danglers......
so heres Hercules this pic just makes me laugh..he is so silly 







he has the longest back legs..





it started to rain and he was not happy..





this is Herc going into meltdown while im scratching his head ..he has all his weight on his little face pushing thru the cage,,hehe im surprised hes not drooling ...










Thanks so much for visiting my blog ..its all about the bunnies for me..can u tell?


----------



## myheart (Nov 4, 2010)

Now if that isn't the next pic for the 'caption contest,' I don't know....:shock:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 4, 2010)

YOu never cease to amaze me, Lisa!!

You are a true hero in the bunny world and I laughed so hard picturing your night saving Hercules :hugsquish:

He is soooo gorgeous, I don't blame you for keeping him, I would have too...he is just simply awesome!
I really need to come visit you now, LOL

And I know about the boyfriends...Craig would be the same way...MEN!
Ohhhhhh maybe they can drive the get away car as you and me capture bunnies :laughsmiley:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, Lisa. Your bunnies' stories are so sad, before they met you. The mission of rescueing Hercules made me smile. Yep, I don't like bugs too,I imagined how you did that while I was reading. You're the grestest bunny momma I've even known, with a big, warm heart. Hercules is a stunning bunny ! No doubt that you keep him.  Such a pretty boy.

Kimiko doesn't like rosemary  She did try on it. I laughed so badly while watching her trying to taste it. She took a bit, chewed chewed chewed..then she moved her ears to the front and shaked her head. Then stopped for a moment and nibbled on it again... this time she chewed rosemary with open mounth !  it was so cute and funny. After 2 attempts she gave up, she tipped over the veggie bowl and threw rosemary away, like she wanted to say " Hmmm... this is weird momma, I don't know what you gave me but pls no more !" :laughsmiley: Oh gosh, I loveeeeeeee my girl ! She always brights up my day. 

How are you ? I haven't logged on much lately, kinda busy. I hope you're doing ok. Can't wait to read more about your bunnies and your rescueing missions  I'll be looking forward to see all of your babies.

Hug hug hug and hug ! :hug1


----------



## Tweetiepy (Nov 5, 2010)

If ever you go the the park to bunny-nap again and get caught, tell them your bunny ran away and you're trying to catch him again to return him home.

I love your bunnies, they're all so cute..


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 8, 2010)

What a wonderful blog! I love your story of Redrum (and all of your other bunnies, too); and have to tell you, I truly believe that there's something special about rabbits for those who have struggled with depression, and/or hard times in their lives. When I was younger I went through h-e-doublehockeysticks, and depression became part of my psyche. (Still is, admittedly...though very mild, and manageable.) I surrounded myself with pets and they, I believe, are what saved me...and for the rabbits in my life, they seemed to have a very profound effect somehow. I do believe that rabbits are magical creatures, in some way. ;o) So good for the soul.

You have a wonderful story to tell, and very beautiful bunnies!


----------



## ChandieLee (Nov 8, 2010)

What beautiful bunnies you have! :inlove:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 10, 2010)

Janet too funny i can think of all kinds of captions for that pic !..i bet RO people would come up with some good ones!
Brandy i laugh everytime i think of that night too..i didnt laugh at the time but geez poor Herc was a trooper...hes got such a goofy look about him doesnt he?..hehe
Vircia so you got a bunch of Rosemary now?.hehe..i dont blame Kimi i think it smells horrible...
Tweetiepy excellent idea ..i did consider saying its my bunny ..whos gonna say any different right?..but some of the security guards see these same bunnies around for awhile...and how would i explain that i keep losing dif bunnies..hehe
Bassetluv thank you so much..it was kinda hard to share with others my depression..but i really wanted people to see why she meant so much to me..i mean we all love our pets but every now and then one comes along that spins their magic on us..
Chandra thank you !


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 10, 2010)

its Doodles turn....i got a call from Rascally Rabbit Rescue ,they said that there was a bun running lose in a neighborhood and it was near my side of town and wanted to see if i could try and catch him cuz the people in the neighborhood had been trying for a week but couldnt get him...my boyfriend and i loaded up all our "bunny catching" devices (which pretty much involves food ...and more food and a net..)...i wasnt even sure we were gonna spot him out in the open cuz we were going there early afternoon and as u all know buns arent very active around this time...but within minutes my boyfriend spotted some white under a bush ..i clumsily stumbled up to this bush..i always make more noise when im trying to be quiet..its annoying.,,anyways i reached in towards him and grabbed him by the scruff and scooped his butt up ,it was almost too easy..all the people in the neighborhood that tried to catch him were watching and they all got teary eyed and asked me how i managed to get ahold of him...hehe..im telling u he was easier to catch then one of my own buns when their in their excercise pens........
so i was supposed to bring him to the rescue that sent me out there but ..nope ..he gave me that up ears smile...u know the one......i was smitten with him..he wasnt goin anywhere..
the sad part about my little Doodle is i think he mightve been abused or mistreated ..
but i can guarantee that will never happen again .
hes my crazy gotta thump at everything bun...yep when were cooking ..he thumps...after u set him down ..he thumps...when he sees the cat he thumps...hes a thumpin fool....but we luvs him..
this is my Doodle ..hes stinkin cute......mr. Photogenic he is..






this is Doodle with My boyfriend Matt and his too cute for words daughter Sofia..






it dont get no cuter then this...


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 10, 2010)

im really wanting to show you one of my giants....this is Sherman (as in Tank)..hes my sweet ,gentle, stay out of trouble little boy...hes the only one of my buns that doesnt cuss hes very well mannered...hes my little Gentleman...
i got him and his sister ...well kinda sister from Florida they flew all the way to me in Arizona with a good friend of mine..i was only suppose to get Sherman but ended up with Ms. Perty too ...bunnies just happen..i guess..trust me u dont want me to go into that story..nope nuh huh ..no way..not gonna do it....
heres my Sherminator










this is him when i first got him...the young sherminator


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 10, 2010)

Lisa what a great blog. Your Bunnies are all so Beautiful & Handsome. You have such a great way of expressing yourself.

I can hardly wait to read more about your bunnies.

Do you like live in a huge house? Where do you keep them all geez i have 4 and am moving to a 2 bedroom apartment from a 3 bedroom house with a basement. That should be fun but we will make do.

Aren't Bunny Rabbits just the best pets. All of mine have been my saviours over the past year and half so I can so relate to what you said.

Susan


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh Lisa, it was like Doodle were waiting for you, and only you ! He's such a pretty boy. The brown spots around his nose just makes him way cuter ! And Sofia, she's look so sweet  Her smile just brightens up my day 

:inlove:

Sherman is really huge !!! 
Miss :hug1


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 11, 2010)

Awwwwww more of your babies :heartbeat:
Doodle is sweet, what a gorgeous little boy and Sherman, WOW now that's a bunny!!!

I wanna hear his story, oh yes I do so spill it lady :laughsmiley:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 14, 2010)

next up is Ms.Perty she is my black Flemmish Giant that has a broken ear...a broken tail..and well shes not real Perty..but we luvs her just the way she is...shes my big black mamajama...
i dont have too many good pics of her cuz shes black and well if uve ever tried to take a good pic of a black bunny u know how hard it is...





next is Tator tot..he is one of my rescued park buns..i was trying to catch 4 little baby black bunnies at the time that just got dumped at the park...and it was in the middle of the night..it was dark ..Obviously...and those little black buns were hard to try and keep an eye on...while i was peering under a tree ..i look over to my side and 2 ft away is Tator dude..he was wayy easier to see in the dark being that hes mainly white..i saw that he had his back to me and just started washing his little bitty face...i was like Lisa this is ur shot grab that stinkin bunny and dont let go no matter what ...!..i grabbed him and he squeeled and fought like a maniac..!!but i wasnt letting go..no freakin way..well i tuck him under my arm like a football thinkin this will calm the bastad down..but instead..he bit my arm..in the sensitive area underneath..well a scream came outta me and my boyfriend comes running thru the bushes to see what the hell and saw me running to the truck ..he realised i caught a bun....well i get to my truck and realize the keys are in MY POCKET....no easy task when i got a bunny that im squashing in my arms..hehe.,,Matts digging in my pocket while im trying not to giggle..im kinda ticklish..hehe...anyways we got the little booger home and realized that he had the biggest personality that ive ever seen in a bunny...so hes staying..hehe..
we quarantined him from the rest .,.then got him neutered ..he just got introduced into the "Bunny Chambers" this last weekend...welcome home little Tator...

this pic u can see some of the pee on him still from other buns at the park...and i know u cant tell but hes still a little dude...


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

Ohhhh what's Ms Perty's story?? She is breathtaking!

Awww Tator Tot, it was meant to be :heartbeat:
You'll have to name your next bunny, Magic


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 15, 2010)

Brandy,..hehe u really wanna hear that Ms 'PERty story dont ya ..hehe 
i will tell ya i promise..its starts off with when i opened the carrier that Shermin was in from his flight from Florida to Arizona...there was 2 bunnies in the carrier instead of one...sneaky people new i would not turn down another bunny who needed me..ill tell u more later..

well thats all the buns for now but i have other critters too..
first is my Sheba kitty she is 13 years old and shes a very outspoken ,hissing kinda kitty.,.but its all talk.shes got no cajonas behind it..
my friend found her in a box outside a grocery store and she was wayy too tiny to be away from her momma..sooooo i took her and fed her every couple of hours ..i lost alot of sleep with this little girl..but i luvs her..all i gotta say "its luv time"..and she comes running from any room in the house and hops up on me and starts to make bread and drool all over me...hehe










and next is my Sara..i found her running the streets and grabbed her and took her home..i got her spayed about 2 years ago and she kept going into heat after her spay,...,.,weird i know..i finally went back to the vet that did the spay and they said its unusual but sometimes they dont remove all the girl parts and the cat will still think shes in heat...it was tough living with a cat that stuck her butt up in the air all the time...AFTER THE SPAY..i was like what the heck can i do now ya know..so i let them open her up again and they DID find a piece of girly part and removed it ..shes not so annoying anymore thank god...hehe


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 15, 2010)

oooh sara looks like my manu except manu is ummm really on the "need to go on a diet" side. such beautiful animals!! Im in love with your sherman. madly in love. I wish i had a huge house and more knowledge and more money and.. yep just wish I had more bunnies..  I so love your pics!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 15, 2010)

Your buns are very cute and don't look spoiled at all.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 15, 2010)

Tristana ..were actually moving so the buns have more room.hehe..yes they rule our world..
Dave thank u so much!!.spoiled naw!! not my babies!!..i heard u have friends in Arizona..were abouts are they located??


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 15, 2010)

i HAD to share this with you guys...Flashie has a basket house that i made for him and in one of the cutouts on it i added curtains for him ..just so he feels safe in there...and when he hears u walk in the room he will poke his head out of the window curtain and just sit there with the curtain over his head ..not moving for like ever...its more cute then this pic even shows...


----------



## myheart (Nov 15, 2010)

Heehee... Flashie's curtain of invisibility.... way too cute!!!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

2 bunnies instead of 1....how cool is that?!?!

Your cats are beauties, I had never heard that about cats, thankfully with all 6 of my girls (3 girl dogs and 3 girl cats) all their girly parts got removed the first time around!

Flashie is just so darn awesome!! I love the curtain over his head, hahahaha I just wanna snuggle him :hugsquish:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 16, 2010)

here comes Tator Tot !!! inkbouce: I've been waiting to read about you, little guy. Lisa, he's way much cuter than I pictured him. I agree with brandy, you should name your next hoppy bunny Magic.  You're awesome !!! 

Your Sheba kitty surprised me :shock: She's look the same like Cheetos , my aunt's cats. Cheetos is a 7 years old boy. I love him the most among her cat. When I went to visit her , he always came to me and sat on my lap then he kept staring at my face. I petted him, played with him but he wouldn't stop staring at me  Then my aunt told me what he wanted. he wanted me to carry him on my shoulder like a baby..... awwwww how cute ! yep  Did I mention that I'm allergic to cats, but I do like them  So before I went to see my aunt, I took my allergy pill every time before I went there  Suit me ! I can't stop liking them ! 

Flashie with blanket is so cute !!!! hehehe  " you cannot see me right, momma ? ", " hahaha :coolness: I'm the king of disguise " Hehe. Pls give him nose rubs from me


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> Dave thank u so much!!.spoiled naw!! not my babies!!..i heard u have friends in Arizona..were abouts are they located??



They are in Mesa (sp?).

I love the picture with the curtain over the head, very cute!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 19, 2010)

i made this video of myself ,my boyfriend Matt and Flashies ..breakdancing.. ok so its only our heads but its funny ..check it.
breakdancing








Wabbitdad ..mesa is prob about 1/2 hr away from me..very kewl...


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 20, 2010)

You guys are AWESOME!! Flashie sure has great moves arty0002:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 20, 2010)

arty: yo yo yo ! This family rocks !


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 20, 2010)

bahahahah another good one!!


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 20, 2010)

wow GREAT blog!!! I love all the stories of how you came to get all your fuzzy kids and they are ALL so beautiful. What i don't get is how you seem to come upon all these bunnies. It must be "MEANT TO BE" that you are the bunny rescuer lol I am amazed at how many you find. I have NEVER come across a domestic bunny running loose so its just amazing to me that you seem to find so many. I think you have found your purpose! Youre AWESOME!!:highfive:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 20, 2010)

Brandy what about my moves??huh hehe..i cracked up when i watched it and saw how huge my head was compared to my boyfriends ..too funny.
Vircia ...and you KNOW this baby!

thank you Julie !!..and to be honest with you i have NEVER saw a random bunny running loose ..its crazy once somebody hears that u have bunnies they always have a story for you...i saw a bunny yada yada yada..all the buns i rescued somebody told me about..and i cant just forget about something like that ..it eats me up...i gotta go see for myself.....but the park by my house is a well known drop off for bunnies...so anytime i walk the park ill find some..i try so hard to not go to that park...even when i drive by i always tell myself...."dont look at the park...u see no bunnies..keep driving"....maybe i cant save the world but i know in my heart that ive done my part.alot of people cant say that..

next im gonna tell u guys about the bunny that i heard about in line at the grocery store...geez people see that i have alot of veggies and ask whats all the parsley for?..then a guy in line behind me hears about my bunnies and says he has a bunny that was attacked by a coyote....and is still alive...well i cant let it go at that ..so long story short i take two bunnies from him ..one is fine and the other has a stump for a leg...i mean it looked like a chicken bone with no fur or skin on it...when he hopped on my back patio i could hear the bone click everytime he hopped..it had healed on its own .but it didnt look pretty..this poor little dude ..they said they heard a scream in the back yard looked out the window and saw a coyote but were too scared to go investigate til morning...(im tellin u if i saw a coyote around any of my critters id go barrelling out that door with anything i can grab on the way out!!)..so next day they go out and find him huddles in the corner with what he said was a minor injury so they taped popsicle sticks on both sides of his paw...could u imagine what this poor bunny went thru..not only with the shock of being in a coyotes mouth..but now having to deal with a half chewed off paw...i called Brambley hedge rabbit rescue and told them about this little guy and they wanted to take him and get him medical care and adopt him out..i was so stinkin happy!!..they ended up having to amputate his leg ..and after the surgery when he was healing he had a pulmonary embolism...and almost died .....yea hes been thru so much...but but but..ready for the GOOD NEWS!!??...he has healed up nicely...AND he has a new girl bun whos lost her tail he has bonded too..AND AND AND AND




.they have found their forever home together!!!!!!!!!!!..yay!!...



....heres some pics of him before the amputation and after,,

his bone stickin out




such a sweet face and u can see his leg is half gone..




after amputation




and with his bondmate,





...this guy has really touched alot of people .i love happy endings..


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 20, 2010)

did this vid awhile ago but thought u guys might enjoy 

chippendales buns


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 20, 2010)

ahahahahhahahahaha!!! that jibjab is so fun!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 21, 2010)

Redrum danced all thru my head today...i love when she visits me....but i miss that little orange bunny so much....
ya know what the worst part of her death is....the vet told me that she prob would have lived quite awhile with her birth defect...what killed her was being under aenasthesia and on her back.....i wanted to get her spayed for her to be healthy and have a long life with me....but thats what killed her.

i shortened her life.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 21, 2010)

:hug: Lisa, you did what a responsible animal mama would do.. you were having her spayed to keep her living a longer life. This is nothing you could have foreseen. Im so glad she visits you.. I lost my soul kitty 12 years ago and I can not speak of her to this day outloud to anyone without sobbing. There are some animals that just crawl inside you and never ever leave.
I hope your guilt goes away. You truly were not the reason your bun died


----------



## myheart (Nov 21, 2010)

The guilt can be overwhelming sometimes. We do try to make things better, but for whatever reason, it doesn't end up that way. I have lost two bunnies, not as direct results of, but as extending complications from molar grinds. My last bun I lost was Ellie, my heart and soul. She went through two bad homes before I adopted her. I thought I was helping her by have a dental done, but found that she ended up with an abscess under her tongue. She wouldn't eat, and it was not found until she made the tipping point of using her own body fat and muscle mass for energy. I tried to make her happy, and instead....

Maybe Ellie will visit me like Redrum visits you. It would make me so happy to see her again. Oddly enough, I think Luna, my other heart-bunny,came for Ellie when it was her time. I swear I saw Luna running around the house.

myheart


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow that poor bunny  I would be just like you, coyote or not, there's no way I would sit back and let it attack my baby. :zoro:

How did the female lose her tail?


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 21, 2010)

too scared to investigate til morning?? WHAT!!!! I do not nor will I ever understand people.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 21, 2010)

Lisa :hug1 If Redrum could speak, I'm sure she would want to tell you that wasn't your fault. You did what every bunny momma should do. She was such a sweet girl, I know you miss her so much, much much much more that any words can explain. One day we all will reunite again,  I always say this to myself. It just this morning I woke up in tears, I miss my grandmother so much. :feelbetter: Thousand hugs for my dear friend ! 

PS : Your bunny - boy band is the best band ever !!! :wink


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 21, 2010)

Janet and Tristana..today i know in my heart i was doin the right thing by getting her spayed...but when it happened ..the guilt was overwhelming...i mean i ADORED that bunny..i do love all my animals but every now and then one comes along and is even more special then the rest..they come into our lives when we NEED them and they spin their magic on us..when she left it seemed SO WRONG (i mean she was so young,and so full of light,,and i needed her so much at the time)...but later i realized she made me a more patient, more giving , more loving person....
i would have never went out and got this many bunnies ...i mean i would always save a bunny in need or any animal for that matter but it was like i yearned for a connection with another bun..altho i havent found another Redrum (yet) all my buns are loved for their own unique personalities and i wouldnt trade them for the rarest bunny in the world..not even an Enderby Island bunny

Janet ,Ellie will visit when u need her the most.

Brandy and trist im tellin ya anything i can grab on the way out the door that coyote better run for his life!!..what alot of people dont realize is they are so afraid of humans they wont stand their ground unless they are rabied,cornered,or have babies nearby.
how a person can hear any animal scream or hurt and still ignore it and go to bed is beyond everything i can imagine...

brandy i have no idea how she lost her tail...gosh do we really wanna know?...prob not.

ok guys it BUNNY TIME..im gonna line the length of my house with carpets (bamboo is too slippery)(my house is pretty long too) and im gonna let out each bunny!!.u know to stretch out those hoppers!!...they got enough room to catch some serious air..!!!..i luv doin this with them!..once they realize they got alot of room they really dig in and boogie!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 21, 2010)

vircia we will reunite wont we??!..ur the best..thanks 

so u like my bunny strippers??!! Vircia ur bad hehe


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 21, 2010)

You have to get some pictures of bunny air time!


----------



## myheart (Nov 22, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> You have to get some pictures of bunny air time!


:yeahthat:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 23, 2010)

*myheart wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You have to get some pictures of bunny air time!
> ...


:yeahthat: too !


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 23, 2010)

what they said!!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 24, 2010)

my dogs are next..
Billie i got from my brother as a birthday gift..(not good)...i had lost my Jazzerbear(corgi mix) just recently due to cancer...she was 16 ...i went thru everything with this dog...my first apartment...,my dad dying,all the boyfriend breakups...this dog was my box of kleenex,,,she adored me and she could look at my facial expressions and know what kinda mood im in...she was the best...atleast i had 2 months to say goodbye to her.....anyways my bro hands me this little tiny itty bitty pitbull mix puppy...geez....what can i do ya KNOW...she was the cutest little precious thing..a quick pic of her when she was a baby...so ya know what im saying about cute...







TOLD YA DIDNT I?...stinkin cute!~..






cute yes...bad heck yes...bad bad bad dog......i have always had dogs ..i have no prob being the leader of the pack...but this dog will have none of it..shes stubborn...obsessive,,and other animal aggressive...but shes mine and i luv her and i gotta deal with it...she needs training and right now thats not possible...she has all the wrong traits from a pitbull...but she is the most entertaining dog ive ever had...she is a clown...she plays hacky sac with the lemons off my tree....she actually will step on the lemon to make it pop up..over and over again..did i mention obsessive ...?...im not sure i think i mightve.......she plows thru the dog toys ..u know the ones that say...super tuff..and double stitched...my butt......she destroys them within minutes.....obsessively....
so now her fav toy is empty 2 liter bottles....niice there free...hehe.....i also will give her a huge branch off the lemon tree to gnaw on....takes her no time to mutilate it...shes like a freakin woodchuck...i gave her last years xmas tree....the whole thing...she dragged that thing around the backyard and went to town on it.....
so anyways she doesnt have contact with any other living creature in this house...when she gets rotated from the big dog run to the other run or in the house..she is muzzled...yea its tough but when i take in an animal its for life...no matter what....well unless she bit a person..thats dif..shed be gone ..but shes not human aggressive at all...
couple more pics of my meanie..
all grown up with her little stuffed toy...





shes so mad at me in this pic..but i had to do it.....hehe

dis my homegirl..


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 24, 2010)

and guys ??.. we didnt end up doing bunny airtime that day.......sigh......another sigh.

i did some bonding of bunnies...geez.no easy task i tell ya...ill post pics later ..


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh she is adorable :heartbeat:

She almost looks like she got some lab in her. How many dogs do you have?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 24, 2010)

3 dogs.......oh im sure theres lab in there too...she is obsessed with water....she climbs in her water bucket..i gotta bungee it to the freakin wall or else she flings it everywhere...whoo hoo water partyyyyyy!!.....and forget about having the hose in ur hand when shes around...she will yank it out of ur hand and take off with it and water goin everywhere...!!..whoohoo !..im the fool chasing her trying not to get soaked....hehe ....goodtimes.
this is Gyspy ...i took her from a neighbor down the street cuz she was always in front of his house roaming and she had a really bad limp and skinny skinny....so i asked him whats up with ur dog..he said.."taking her to the pound...do u want her...?"
geez..no more dogs...but he had such a cold personality i didnt wanna leave her with him..so he loaded her up in my truck and get this....he says hold on i have a bag of dog food for you too..im thinking right on free dogfood...keep in mind this is a pitbull mix sized dog.....he comes out all proud with a tiny itty bitty sample bag of crap.....it was enough to feed her one meal..i asked "when did she eat last"?...he looks up ...then down...uh...not sure.......grrrrrr....why why why would u forget to feed a dog?..it hurts when ur tummies hungry....poor baby..and the worst part is ..when i turned around to go back to my house..she adoringly rubbernecked to watch him as we left she even started whining for him.....thats devotion..he never even said goodbye to her.....anyways turns out her leg was broken and healed wrong...so now she limps pretty bad,.,and her leg is crooked...and malnourished really bad....

she is now my bedtime undercover snuggler.....and shes plump now.....she guards her food really bad from our wiener dog and the cats..and she hides her food under things...for later ya know.......prob cuz shes not used to having it on a regular basis...here she is my Gypsy girl


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh she is beautiful, it's so sad how people can treat their dogs, or any animal for that matter.

It's amazing how the dogs are still loyal even thought their owners mistreated them..Gypsy girl is so lucky to be with you guys now :inlove:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 25, 2010)

Cute doggies !  and there ! Billie ! I saw her playing with water hose and I did see she ate your X'mas tree !  Yeah ! I'm telling ya, I'm her big fan.... she's stunning, Lisa. I love to see how happy they are with you. They're lucky to have the best momma ever ! 
:big kiss:


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 25, 2010)

in love with your dog!!!!! omg. omg.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 26, 2010)

Lisa, where are you the last two days!? I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2010)

You pups are so cute!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 26, 2010)

sorry guys just logged on for a min..im working alot the last couple of days..i have a mustang in my garage right now that im doing stripes on ..so i gotta go but ill post a pic of it when im done so u guys can see what i do..hugs


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 27, 2010)

i wanted to show u guys my other passion....took me along time to be able to get something like this...ive had her for 5 years and i still go out in my garage just to look at her..
u guys prob arent going to understand all this but i gotta list all her goodies
shes a 71 cuda ...383 ..4 speed pistol grip....all numbers matching,#29 of 31 built ...she is very rare...i could prob sell her at Barrett Jackson .but not gonna happen..im gonna be buried in this baby....i dont even let my boyfriend drive her..nope nuh huh no way...not gonna happen.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't know a thing about cars but that car is one beauty!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you Trist when i have a bad day all i gotta do is get in that car and slam some gears and i come back with my hair stickin straight up and a big ol grin on my face....thats my therapy.,,,,hows everything going in the Bohemian house?


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 27, 2010)

it's going well today.. my two bunnyboys are chillin body to body with the barricade up but they both do the bunny flop one after the other and deep snooze. I know.. I know.. I should have quaranteened (sp?) them but I did try, just not hard enough and once I saw they were in bunny love. I just let them be. I can't wait to neuter so they can be in with each other. I have NEVER seen BunBun so happy in all his life.

I love that your car is an awesome outlet! nothing like an adrenalin rush to push everything else away lol


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 27, 2010)

heads up my 2 girls Redrum and Bambam loved laying next to each other thru the cage bars and bliss rolled right up to the cages .....but when i introduced ,,it was gloves off ! fur flying...then theyd go right back to laying next to each other thru the bars ...weird...i hope ur boys are dif...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 27, 2010)

The cuda looks awesome! I wouldn't sell it either, you did a great job. I grew up with a '69 cuda hatchback, one of my favorite cars.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 27, 2010)

69 Niice!!! love those big huge back windows...i luv those old cudas ..!! they look like their moving just sitting still!.and mean mean looking..thats one of the few cars that it doesnt matter what kind of condition its in ..it gets respect....my buddy has a couple of the 68 Hemicuda Superstock cars!..he owns the famous Bill Stiles cuda ..Bill still shows the car and runs it down the track but my buddy owns it..i actually got to go for a ride in it ..ON THE STREETS...thats so illegal ..u know what a superstock car sounds like right.?.well, it was 11:00 at night and we decide to fire it up and run it down a neighborhood street!..holy schmoly that thing lifted off the ground when we took off and we didnt have the wheelie bars on it..hehe i couldnt catch my breath till we came to a stop...hehe..it was amazing!..it was so loud the cops ended up showing up and they were all excited to see the cuda........heres a pic of The stiles cuda and my cuda 
hey Dave do u remember what made ur cuda go?.do u remember what size motor was in it?.u need to try and find a pic of it ,id luv to see it.!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 28, 2010)

Virc ..i cant believe u found my youtube account and have seen all my silly vids......my fav is of Redrum when she was buried under all the hay and she popped her head out at me like"here i am mom"..the vid is so dark but everytime i watch it i can feel and hear the love that i was feeling for her at that exact moment....
did u watch the one where she just kept doin a blissroll over and over again right next to my leg?..none of my buns do this..ive never seen anybodies bunny do blissrolls constantly on them.....those vids are so special to me..thanks for watching them Virc...even tho they are hard to see....hugs my friend


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 28, 2010)

They are nice cars, I still think it's funny that I had to google Cuda cause I had absolutely no idea what it was :laugh:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 28, 2010)

Those cars are awesome. My hubby kept saying " hmmm cool, cool, cool " when we watched your pics together.  hehe, he said you rock ! :muscleman: 
I did watch the video clip you mentioned about. Redrum with her pink blanket  she was so adorable, Lisa. Kimi never did blissroll next to me, the closet was when I sat with her on the floor ,right next to her cage. I gave her pet and she did bunny blissroll on a space between me and wardrobe.  It was... can't even think of the word, but I'm sure you know how it feels :blushan: 
Another favourite video is Angel, when it was her first day home. Like you said, she doesn't let her sickness stop her doing bunny cutie activities.  She's really an angel. 
How's Flashie ? It's him on your avatar,right ?  It reminds me of his clip, when you took him out for a walk in your backyard. :hyper: cute !!!! 
I'm going to move to new place on Tuesday and probably I won't be able to connect Internet since the first day. We have to go registering it ourselves. I'll write to you as soon as I have Internet, ok ? Take care, Lisa. 
Hugs and love, :hugsquish:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 6, 2010)

hey!! what video clip, I want to see some of those..!! how do you find them, are they on youtube?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 7, 2010)

Trist heres a link to my youtube..but i gotta warn u i suk at doin videos..i have no new ones so these are from awhile back at our old house....ur gonna get so bored watching them.. and they are almost impossible to see they are so dark..but heres the link my friend..dont fall asleep 
my youtube


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 7, 2010)

ohhhh, your redrum how beautiful and I got all teared up..she was so close to your leg and so content. :heartbeat:


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 7, 2010)

i love bunny floppers....my heart bunny used to do them all the time but i have never seen willow or walter do one yet and it makes me sad. your redrum sure loved her mama i can see why you miss her so


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 7, 2010)

i have tons of pics i dont know why im holding out ...this is the place to post em so here goes..

Flashie my handsome boog






uve seen this pic as my avatar before





Flashie gettin down with the getdown





skinny butt






My Angel






This pic shows her splay leg 





her haulin









my precious asleep..she sleeps really hard ...look at those little lips.







Have a great Day!!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 7, 2010)

Redrum was the best...thanks for looking at her vid guys..i miss that orange bunny...


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 7, 2010)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the new pics you posted, I am so crazy in love with Flashie, man he is one gorgeous bunny :heartbeat:

I wish I could curl up right beside that precious angel and go to sleep myself 

BTW do you wanna add Snickers to your herd?? He's now on Santa's naughty list!!!!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 7, 2010)

OH DONT TEASE ME WOMAN!!!.i love naughty bunnies!!...what did precious,perfect Snicks do ?.couldnt have been him whatever it was....mustve been the lizard or something...


----------



## Suz (Dec 7, 2010)

OK I love your animals, your cars, and your camera! Beautiful shots in there! What kind of camera do you have??

I am a muscle car lover and am working towards getting one as soon as kiddo heads off to college. She's four now so that will be awhile. I want my own Eleanor

Flash is one of the most beautiful buns I've seen. I'd never heard of thriantas until recently. 

I'm a big dog lover too, and have a rescued catahoula mix that is my furbaby. I lost my 13 year old golden retriever to nasal cancer in June of '06 and I still cry almost every day.


----------



## AlphaRanger15 (Dec 8, 2010)

you need more bunnies Lisa.. 

thank you so much again, it was a blast having you guys over to visit and see the herd...they LOVE everything you brought over...


Andy


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you Suze!!..Flashie is stinkin cute!!..and my car is the baddest of the bad..hehe..u gonna get urself a Ford huh?....Eleanor is a beauty..when u get that badboy well get together somehow and show the boys what its all about..
i had to look up Catahoula ..i had no idea what it was..hehe..what a gorgeous dog ..i want pics...im sorry about ur retriever .,i lost my Jazzerbear (corgi mix) she was 16 and had cancer i had time to say goodbye thank goodnesss...whoo loved that dog...and i also had to put down my Piggy(sharpei/chow) cuz she had a nasal tumour...not sure if it was cancer but she started getting bloody noses everyday .for weeks...it was horrible..she was so old the vet suggested it might be time ..she was like 13 years old...luved that damm dog too...grrr why we gotta love them so dammm much.?
and i took all the pics on an Olympus sp-350 except for the good pics.hehe..they were done by my friend who is a professional photographer...all the ones with the lush green background were done by her...shes awesome aint she?..
and she loves bunnies and has some of her own so she loves taking pics of em.i have tons more that she took ill post em up..i just didnt wanna overwhelm u guys with so many pics .
Andy it was great meeting u and ur wife too! thanks for having us over !..tell me tell me!! did they love the alfalfa?..and what about the tunnels?. id cut those suckers up and put one in each cage they are gonna dig them so much...and all ur buns are breathtaking...oh my god i cannot believe i left there without a baby bunny...it was tough i tell ya..hehe..well let me know when u wanna split some more hay ..ill prob go thru it quicker then u.,i use tons of it in their cages and poopboxes.makes them eat more of it when its in their face all the time...

Brandy ...ill take Snicks anytime..hehe


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh my gosh, Flashie is so beautiful! I mean, look at that color! I might have to get a Thrianta myself one day! Ha ha. Beautiful photos too! =)


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 8, 2010)

some action shots of Flashie










Angel showing us that a splay leg wont slow her down...i had a heck of a time catching her that day ..she loved being outside and playing.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank u Nikki !! i just posted some more of Flashie in action...


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 8, 2010)

me and Herc at a bunny event in Prescott..


----------



## Suz (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah the greens with Flashie photos are just awesome! 

I'm not partial to my muscle car, I've just always wanted an Eleanor the most. But hubby said he is going to buy me a classic muscle car on our 10 year anniversary, so I won't be picky! Chevy, Ford, Dodge, Whatever!!  Love em all!

Not to hijack your blog, but here are some pictures of my Catahoula, Blue like you asked for. (I don't have my own blog on here, I'm not nearly interesting enough to justify one) 






and one of Caddie (my golden) and Blue's head. They were waiting patiently to go back home from our cabin in MN.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 8, 2010)

ohh u can post pics anytime u want on my blog...no prob.
Blue has some amazing markings!!.she/he almost has a wild dog look about her..very kewl.!..and my heart hurt when i looked at Caddies pic...she/he? looks to have some years on her..bless her little heart she looks so sweet sitting on her pillow..dam id miss that face too....RIP baby...

p.s. hubby better stick to his promise..hehe

id luv to see more pics of both of em ..i know u have more.. post all u want on my blog..


----------



## Suz (Dec 8, 2010)

Catahoula's definitely have a wild dog look about them, you are right. They are actually derived of a mix of the dogs the native americans had with them in Lousiana. They're full name is Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog, or Catahoula Cur. They come in every color you can think of, and I'm pretty sure I won't own another breed besides this one now that I've got her (except for if a mastiff comes my way, my other fave breed). 

Caddie was a she, yes. And hands down the most wonderful dog I have ever owned. She made it to almost 14 years before nasal cancer took her. And she was deaf for the last four years of her life. That is when we became closer than ever. I came up with my own hand signals for her, and she responded almost immediately. It was so great to have our own special way to communicate to each other, and I would have done anything for her. I bought a brace that would go around her tummy that had straps on it so I could lift her back end up the stairs for her when he arthritis got too bad. It was amazing how good of a team we became together those last years. That is why I still cry almost every day. She was one in a million.  Her nose also would bleed constantly towards the end too. The vet told me there was a mass in the canal for sure, and they assumed it was cancer. But they had to do xrays for sure. But I didn't put her through that. I just took her home and let her tell me when it was time.

Yes hubby better come through! LOL He saw my eyes light up when he said that, so I think he knows he's in for it! :wink The closest I ever got to my muscle car was when my Grandma left me her 76 Nova. It was a four door granny car, but it had balls. :nasty: It was a fun car for me! I had to sell it when we moved to Texas a while back, so that is why hubby said he would get me a "real" one some day, 

Thanks for the offer! You are too kind! I will look for some more fun pics of the animal crew. I have a great shot of caddie and Blue laying together when Blue was just a pup and they are both looking at me and laying in the exact same position. It's priceless! But it doesn't appear to be on this 'puter so I'll keep looking


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 12, 2010)

My dear Lis :hugsquish: come here and let me hug you !!!!! Gosh, you have no ideas how much I miss talking with you.  hehe, thank you for all messages you left at my blog. It means a lot.  Anyway, moving went well. Only a littleeee problem with our girl, lol. Poor her, she really misses her old cage. Hubby is hurrying to fix it. We promise you we will bring back sweet Kimiko asap. She binkies all around the new apartment though. I guess she likes the bigger space. Soon she sees her new room, I'm sure she will love it. Now she's sleeping next to me. Since we've moved here, she's never left my side. She follows me everywhere and on;y me , not hubby. I guess she feels a little less 
secured about new place. Many people came to our home, starting from family, friends and some guys cane to fix wall, set up Internet, bla bla bla. That makes her more stressed. Okay, I gotta go. We need to redecorate bathroom and toilet today.  Miss you, Lis. Take care.
Kisses and kisses and kisses, my lovely friend. 

PS : I love all pics of yours. The one you held Hurc in your arms has warmed my heart.  All pets who lucky to be around you look so happy and I can tell that they know they're lucky to have a perfect momma


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 12, 2010)

I must say, I love this photo! Wonderful setup for a shot, and a handsome bunny model to boot.  I'm impressed too, that he sat still long enough to pose for this.


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 12, 2010)

oops, double post...not sure how that happened...


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 12, 2010)

Vircia did u redecorate the toilet yet? hehe...that made me giggle..
Bassetluv thanks i thought Shermans pic came out awesome too!..and as for him sitting still ...thats all i could get him to do..he was stuck in that position.ill have to post some more from that sitting ..we took some pics with him and parsley around him but it ended up looking like he was on a platter for dinner.hehe..ill post a couple so u guys can see..
but first i gotta put up this vid i just took of Flashie eating an orange..the vid is really grainy and bright so its hard on the eyes ,,,and u need to turn ur volume up when watching.. all that noise ur hearing is him eating the orange....and that loud beep at the end was my cookies in the oven....they were done
[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/Qby85iaro_8[/flash]


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 13, 2010)

Awwwwwwww now that is adorable, heartbeat:

wow I just love him so much.
Is his cage outside?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks Brandy... no my buns will NEVER be housed outside, we have such gorgeous weather here right now 78 degrees during the day and the front door was open and it was right behind him to the left so the bright glare was really messing with the camera...and u can hear the car go by so loud cuz we just had the street paved and its so freakin noisy now from all the rocks they left behind..they do our roads here with melted down tires and it is noisy,stinky and messy until it gets wore in alittle...

if i have too many rescue buns that need quarantined i have a huge outside cage/run that i will hold them in until they are clear and healthy,ive had to do this once cuz i had so many, but only during nice weather..never in the summer and never when its cold..as much as people say its ok for buns to handle hot/cold weather, its hard for me to do.no freakin way would i ever house a bunny in a hutch outside where it rains or snows...or even the temps here during the summer....my bunnies hate when it rains and they are INSIDE buns...could u imagine how scared they are when the rain is hitting their hutch roof....geez.i dont care how convinced some of these people are about it being ok....its NOT.


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 14, 2010)

Hehehehe, how adorable. Nom nom nom nom orange !!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 14, 2010)

Such beautiful bunnies and sweet stories. You've really helped a lot of bunnies have better lives. I also have to say I love the Thriantas!


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 14, 2010)

those little bunny lips eating that orange.... ADOOORABLE !!:inlove:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 14, 2010)

o.m.g soooo cute and look how fast those little lips are moving!!!!:heartbeat:


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 15, 2010)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> thanks Brandy... no my buns will NEVER be housed outside, we have such gorgeous weather here right now 78 degrees during the day and the front door was open and it was right behind him to the left so the bright glare was really messing with the camera...and u can hear the car go by so loud cuz we just had the street paved and its so freakin noisy now from all the rocks they left behind..they do our roads here with melted down tires and it is noisy,stinky and messy until it gets wore in alittle...
> 
> if i have too many rescue buns that need quarantined i have a huge outside cage/run that i will hold them in until they are clear and healthy,ive had to do this once cuz i had so many, but only during nice weather..never in the summer and never when its cold..as much as people say its ok for buns to handle hot/cold weather, its hard for me to do.no freakin way would i ever house a bunny in a hutch outside where it rains or snows...or even the temps here during the summer....my bunnies hate when it rains and they are INSIDE buns...could u imagine how scared they are when the rain is hitting their hutch roof....geez.i dont care how convinced some of these people are about it being ok....its NOT.


I 100% agree with you...I wouldn't want to sleep outside so why would I make my bunnies?!?!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 16, 2010)

i thought u guys might get a kick outta him smacking his lips so loudly....hehe...he really makes alot of noise when he eats fruit..
Brandy no wonder u thought he was housed outside..geez when i replay that vid u hear cars and planes ..hehe..all the windows were open that day but the camera really picked up on the background noise...

Tonyshuman thank you!! it seems like ive helped all those buns have better lives, but actually ....theyve made my life better..


----------



## Nela (Dec 16, 2010)

Flash Gordon, you look as good as your bunnies The short hair really suits you. Do you always keep it that color?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 16, 2010)

Aww thanks Nela...:blushan:
the pic with Hercules makes my hair kinda reddish...altho i do change the colors sometimes....most of the time its like this pic below..


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 16, 2010)

pretty woman you!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 18, 2010)

aww shucks go on Trist!..
..im obsessed with RO tonight i need to "step away from the computer"


----------



## maxysmummy (Dec 18, 2010)

your blog is by far my favourite on RO.

seriously all your animal stories made me so happy 

can i ask you a question - you said you got one of your buns from a hutch where he was left with his dead mate (i'm so sorry for him having to go through that btw, so sad  ) but how exactly did you know he was there?

flashie is beautiful, i absolutely adore his colour!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 18, 2010)

thanx maxysmummy!! ya know ive always wanted to start a blog about all the buns that passed thru our house but i didnt quite know how to start it or where until RO .. i have a couple more rescue buns that i didnt post yet ..i was looking thru my pics and realized i forgot a couple of em..what bums me out is 1 of em was one of the harder ones to catch a friends husband goes to this park all the time to feed the bunnies and he dilligently tried to catch this bun with me ..turns out she ended up having babies ,,(that were prob eaten by the feral cats)..anyways she was full of milk and i remembered the local cottontail rescue needing lactating momma buns for the orphaned babies...we ended up finally catching her and we gave her to the cottontail rescue ,who said after she has done her job with the milk they will keep her....well shes at one of our local rabbit shelters now..i guess they turned her in after her milk dried up.......not kewl...wow i got sidetracked there sorry..hehe ..about Hercules i heard about him thru a friend of a friend of a friend thru bunspace...yea someone posted about there friends neighbor moving out and leaving behind their bunnies ...i saw it was in Az. but geez it was a hella drive ...but i was the only one in az that had cajonas to go in their backyard and look .....it was extremely scary...i actually considered not jumping the fence once i was there....alone....in the dark....i could just barely see inside the front window and saw that the house was empty..but its still scary climbing a block fence with the neighbors house a couple of feet away...i am the noisiest person when im trying to be quiet...and i was walking on rocks and had to jump down into rocks ...it was LOUD!...i gotta tell u i was shaking from head to toe ,,,especially when i saw the hutch..i was really hoping that it wasnt gonna be there ..hoping the people took the buns with em when they moved..but there it was ..i was so scared to look in it...but Herc is so white and i saw him move ...oh boy was i shocked to see the other bunny....not moving...and bugs and more bugs...poor Herc.....he was like"HEY GET ME OUTTA HERE"!!...he was so happy to see me...hes such a kewl bunny..he does the neatest binkies he kicks his heels up and taps them,like a person would do ..hehe..and his bliss rolls are ground shaking...and outta all the buns his smeller is the best...he will smell me eating vanilla wafer cookies across the 2 rooms even before Flashie does and flashies is closest to me..and Herc is wayy in the back of the bunroom....but oh boy he will start throwing himself around and doin the vanilla wafer dance....hehe..
more pics of my Herc...ya know its weird cuz i NEVER heard about bunnies needing rescue before i had bunnies...but now that i have em.....i hear about more buns who need rescue then i want to....the bunnies find me somehow...the sneaky bastads.


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 18, 2010)

i love the pictures of your bunnies!!!! youre photographer friend does an awesome job! The pics of flashie with his fur color and the green is just beautiful! btw.... i think youre a GREAT bunny mom :goodjob


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 18, 2010)

the bunnies find me somehow...the sneaky bastads.


like i said, you have found your purpose!


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 18, 2010)

You rock woman! beautiful inside and out!
You do so much for those bunnies.


----------



## maxysmummy (Dec 19, 2010)

so you've inspired me to email around asking about volunteer positions with animals.


since stalking your blog from afar i've always secretly wanted to rescue a bun.


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 20, 2010)

*tristaw. wrote: *


> You rock woman! beautiful inside and out!
> You do so much for those bunnies.


:yeahthat: Totally agree with you, Tris.  You're my idol, Lis.  hehehe.
Lisa is an amazing bunny momma. I'm so glad that we've met here, Lis.  


Pls keep us post about Flashie, ok ? I gotta go out for buying some stuffs but I promise I'll be back soon. 

Hugs from me and Kimiko. :bunnyhug:


----------



## Nela (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm glad you enjoy the blog! :biggrin2:Smores is my fav too but don't tell the others I hope all is okay with Flashie. I'll be checking back in hopes of good news :rose:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 20, 2010)

waiting for news on Flashie.. I hope everything is going ok.:hugsquish:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 20, 2010)

ok so were back from the vet ....we were sent home with Neo -poly-dex eye ointment ...he did the dye thing and its not an ulcer .. we are goin back tomorrow to his other location cuz he didnt have the eye pressure machine at this location....he said the blueish tint is cuz theres swelling behind the cornea ,he said its not in the pupil or the iris ..hes a little stumped at what it could be but he needs to do the pressure test to see about glaucoma...he also said that the other eye looks like it might be starting to do the same thing...dammmmm...i did read something online about a line of Thriantas with cloudy eyes in the Nw...maybe maybe?..dammmm again...Flashie did not handle this visit very well..i know most bunnies dont but he was goin into meltdown on me....and we have to do it again tomorrow ..my poor boog...he doesnt understand all the poking and prodding ...breaks my heart to see him so scared....but he is healthy otherwise so i gotta keep a positive attitude about this...i mean it could be worse..the couple in the room next to us was putting down their 12 year old dog and they were sobbing so loud that Matt and I started tearing up...what do u guys think?..i guess i gotta wait for the pressure test and go from there huh.

im gonna copy and paste this in my "something growing on Flashies eye" thread


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 20, 2010)

poor flashie, hopefully its nothing too serious or that that vet can't fix


----------



## myheart (Dec 20, 2010)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> ...i guess i gotta wait for the pressure test and go from there huh.


:yeahthat: It is difficult not to jump to all sorts of conclusions and make yourself worry too much to the point of feeling sick. Just don't forget to breathe tonight, and take it all one step at a time. The appointment will hopefully tell you so much more than speculations ever will.

ray:Sending good thought for you and Flashy

myheart


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 21, 2010)

ray: the worrying is awful


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 21, 2010)

I hope Flashie's okay! The mind tends to think of the worst in situations like this, try not to worry to much. I'll keep Flashie in my thoughts. ray:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 21, 2010)

oh myheart...just breathe is exactly what i needed to do.....something so basic but u still gotta remind me to do it..hehe..thanks 

julie,trist and nikki..my poor flashie hes so upset with me and all i wanna do is make him feel better...i just had to put a 1/4 inch of eye antibiotic in his eyes ,,,it was no easy task i tell u .he did not wanna let me pry his eyeballs open to get it in...then Matt showed me that if u push on his eyeball then pry it open,his whole eye is wide open huge..but geez its not easy being rough with a bun when ur so used to handling them so delicately...BUT i had to buck up and do it .poor boy has a huge greasy fur ring all the way around his eyes ..hes more then mad ,,,hes fumin.
what is making me stress right now is ..i really wanted my vet to know EXACTLY what it is and start some kinda fix or slow down of the inevitable in most eye diseases..which is loss of some amount of sight.im gonna go research that line of Thriantas that i heard about that all have cloudy eyes...hugs my friends thanks for being here when i needed ya...and letting me ramble:twitch:


----------



## Nela (Dec 21, 2010)

:hug2:Not knowing can be so hard... I'm glad you are able to take him in today. Hopefully, they will have proper answers for you then. I so hear you about how hard it is to be a bit more, hmm what's the word, tough with him. Smores is putting me through the same with being forcefed. He HATES it and flicks his feet madly at me after to let me know just how annoyed he is with me. Does Flashie do that too? Thinking of you! I hope Flashie won't be too upset about another visit today.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 21, 2010)

it was hard giving bunbun eye drops too. luckily he trances easily the minute he is held like a baby so it got easier once we discovered that.

I'm thinking about you and Flashie xo


----------



## Suz (Dec 21, 2010)

best of luck and hope things go OK with Flashie~!


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 21, 2010)

:feelbetter: for Flashie


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 21, 2010)

you guys are the best!! especially since ive been stressing about Flashie...the vet visit today still leaves us clueless..but we did the pressure test for Glaucoma and its all good..the pressure was 17...and i THINK that i read somewhere between 17-25 was acceptible..so he asked me is Flashies ever been off balance...eeek! scared the poop outta me cuz i knew he was wondering about E.cuniculi ..but hes never showed any signs of that to date...were gonna keep using the eye gel that he prescribed and were gonna talk to him at the end of the week unless it gets worse....................im worried.

copied and pasted from my thread again. cuz im feeling lazy ...


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh Lisa. So sorry I wasn't here. It's been crazy since we've got here, at parents'. His mom is sick , so I'm the one who clean and cook for everyone.  
How's Flashie doing now ? It's hard to give him eye drops ? Well, who likes medecine,right ? I hope it's nothing serious. I hate waiting without a clue too. Don't worried ok ? I know it's easy to say..but thing's gonna be okay. He's a brave and healthy boy. You both will easily get through this. 
Hugs for my best friend and her baby boy " Lovely Flashie "  
:feelbetter:


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 23, 2010)

Lisa, I know exactly what you're going through with the eye meds....

I had to hold Pickles everytime so Craig could put the meds in, I couldn't do both and he wouldn't let Craig hold him, he was calm in my arms though.

It's been like 2 weeks since I stopped Pickles meds and he STILL has funky fur around his eyes from the greasy meds, he looks so pitiful.

I really hope these meds work and his eyes clear up, my poor Flashie boy :heartbeat: Wish I was closer so I could help you.


----------



## Nela (Dec 25, 2010)

A Merriest Christmas to you and yours! I hope this Christmas is magical and sweet. Thinking of you and Flashie. I'm sending you lots of hugs as you deal with Flashie's eye and the unknowns revolving around it. He's so lucky to have you, doting on him and nursing him as you do. Thank you for posting the adorable card on my blog, it made me smile lots! 

:hugsquish::bouquet:


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you my dearest friend. 
May this holy season be filled with love and joy.
Happy Hoppy New year too.

Love,

Vircia

PS : So thankful that we've met here on RO


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 27, 2010)

Lisa, how's Flashie doing?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 27, 2010)

Virc ,,i liked when u sang Merry Christmas that was stinkin cute!..thank u 
Nela thanks so much for the Christmas wishes and the hugs cuz we need it right now
Brandy ..i could def use ur help with the Flasher..hes such a sweet boy but those ointments are so icky..
Trist ..i dont know it just seems like it looks a little better but on the other hand it looks like it has moved in his eye...like its going toward the front of his eye now...weird...and i think ive figured out a way to get the ointment in his eye without him goin ballistic...so that makes things easier around here for both of us...cuz getting Matt to lend a hand is close to impossible.and when he does he just gets in the way anyways..hehe


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 27, 2010)

men do tend to get in the way of this things, sometimes 
of course, they could probably say the same thing about us lol

Can viruses cause what's happening to Flashie? Could it be that it will run its course? Poor Flashie  I hate to hear when they get something wrong. The stress is awful and the rollercoaster ride is intense.

mucho hugs..
:hugsquish:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 27, 2010)

Sage bunny has died...the bunny that i took from a guy who said a coyote attacked him..he had his leg amputated and found a mate who he bonded to and both were adopted out together ... i guess he had an upper respiratory infection and has been on antibiotics and he just passed ..im so sad for him..he finally had a life like every bunny out there should have and he died...
RIP my sweet Sage...:tears2:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 28, 2010)

:rip: little sage.. so young


----------



## Nela (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sage. It's too bad he didn't get to enjoy the bunny life longer than that. Binky free and happily lil one.

When are you seeing the vet for Flashie again? I don't remember. I am glad to hear that he is somewhat less annoyed by this ointment. I wish I could help you. I'd just hold him though, let him get mad at you and all... Just teasing you. I really hope his eye gets better! So far, have you noticed it affecting his vision much?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 31, 2010)

went to get some aggression out on cuda just now and she wont start......grrrrrrrrrr
gonna go get some gas and try her again ...cuz i need her today.


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 1, 2011)

That doesn't sound good, hope everything is ok, Lisa :hugsquish:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 1, 2011)

yea im fine..holidays stink sometimes.
called my mom yesterday and her husband hung up on me...my mom has to be fed and cared for and her husband has been doin this for her which i am thankful for..but the only prob is he wont let me see her...when i went to their home he would never open the door..last time i went i looked thru the windows and its empty...so all i can think about is that she has passed...i call on every holiday and this time he answered ,but when i actually thought he was putting her on the phone i ended up hearing the phone beeping...he hung up on me...sometimes i take it with a grain of salt ...some holidays its hard.that was yesterday,so i needed cuda...finally got her started and BEAT. her. up!!!...dont worry ,,,she loves it.

Happy New Year everybody!!
ya know its the Year of The Rabbit !!


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 1, 2011)

WHAT???

He won't let you see or talk to her??
Do you really think she passed?? What's wrong with her? Wow I don't even know what to say...

I'm glad you have Cuda, everyone needs something :hugsquish:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 1, 2011)

no i dont think shes passed but geez it crosses my mind sometimes..she has dementia and has had it for some time..she also has alot of fluid on her brain ..shes got other issues too shes just been on so many strong depression medicines her whole life and they take a toll on ur body and brain thats for sure...ive been researching online today for a new address and i think i mightve found it .hes using her name for utilities so that makes it easy to find where they live...im gonna try and find out my rights on this subject and show up at his door with all my t's crossed and i's dotted...ive gone thru something similiar with him in the past and i took my mom away from him and had her court ordered in a home for a year ..that was a very hard thing to do but he didnt know how to care for her problem and shed end up lost on the streets a couple of times ..i had to hunt her down and found her a couple times with scuffed up knees and hands walking the streets with a suitcase...that was empty.......yea brutal...since then hes taken the responsibility to care for her thru the state ,that means they okd it and he gets paid for it ...he quit his job to do this...but is he taking good care of her ...?? i dont know...and he wont let me know..
when i fought for her last time it took 10 years of the state to finally listen to my pleas ...it took alot out of me emotionally and financially...im not sure my emotional part can go thru this again..it took a toll on me.
i dont want to end up where she is ya know...
also i might add that she always went back to him ..always..thru 20 years of this ..she always went back..thats why i left her with him this time..what can i do i tried to force her but that only lasted a year cuz of the court order.she doesnt know whats good for her...i know he wont let me see her cuz hes afraid ill take her away again...well when she turns up missing for days ..i had to step in...this is just so stinkin hard sometimes.


----------



## Nela (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh Flash Gordon, that is so hard to deal with I can't imaine how frustrating it must be. It's not exactly the same but my grandmother suffers from schizophrenia and I saw how much my father had to fight with the system to have her put in a home. It's so frustrating for the family members. People with these kinds of illnesses need so much care, they can't be left on their own. Gah, I really feel for you. I hope things work out and that you and that man can come to some sort of understanding. Sounds like you have a lot going on this week. Hang in there! :rose:


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 1, 2011)

omg Lisa. I'm at a loss for words. You must feel completely tied and bound. Her husband has no right to keep you and your mother apart. That is so wrong on so many levels.

That tears me up. I have no idea what I would do in that situation. I would completely lose my mind though. I know that much.

:hug2:


----------



## Nela (Jan 3, 2011)

How are you today? :rose:


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh Lisa, I'm so sorry for what you've been through.  You have a lot going on lately, and so do I. So sorry that I didn't log on at all. It's been rough time, but We both will get through this. 

Lots of hugs for you.


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 6, 2011)

:hugsquish:

just cause I wanna  chin up chickie! you know bob marley's song? don't worry about a thing cuz every little things gonna be alright.. over and over and over until you have to clap your hands over your head and rock yourself? 

miss you.. write something d****it! xo


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 7, 2011)

:heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::love::love::love::love::inlove::inlove::inlove::hearts:hearts:hearts

your story made me very sad. you're such a strong woman. sending you some love and hope you get through this tough time


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 7, 2011)

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/kIjkW6iyXNo&feature=related[/flash]


Trist this vid is for you ...thanks for the smile u gave me


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 7, 2011)

well.... lol even though this song will be in my head ALLNIGHT now..!! i couldn't resist pressing play.. now I'm a boppin' along  and sigggh look at those dreads on that beautifullll man...
:inlove:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Virc and Holley .!! sorry i missed ur posts..im kinda spacey lately..you guys are awesome its so nice to log on here and see you guys...i am on other forums but they are for muscle cars and altho my passion is cars .,i cant just tell the guys about all the stinkin cute stuff that my bunnies do.....u guys are just as crazy about bunnies as i am..so we can all be weird together.,...even my boyfriend looks like hes tired of hearing about bunnies sometimes...,i dont care i still tell him....hehe well i gotta listen to him trying to tell jokes all the time...im not a jokey kind of person..i think norm life activities can be hilarious...not made up crap...rambling cuz im tired...heading to bed my friends..i hope u all have a fabulous Weekend!...Lis and the Hiphops


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 8, 2011)

" So we all can be weird together " LOL :laugh: Your line cracked me out, Lis. Yep ! I'd love to be weird with you ! I certainly do  hehe. Don't worry, Norbert ( my hubby, finally, I mention his name  ) sometimes gets tried of hearing about bunnies too. But the funniest thing is when we go for shopping, there's a pet shop inside and they sell bunnies  It was hard for me to walk away, knowing that we can't afford one more or 10 more now. I was about to walk away, then I heard a familiar voice saying " You know, you guys should change water for them daily and that pellets aren't no good for them, I can't let you treat them like that ". :shock: I was like..... WOOOOOO !  hehehe. He gets tired of hearing about them, but he loves Kimi very much.  Hahahaha, can you believe it ? How this little tiny furry baby can take everyone's heart, including big boys like my hubby, away instantly ? 

Have a nice weekend too.
:kiss:


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh Lisa, I am with you.

Real stuff...funny
Stupid made up crap, I can't stand. I call it stupid funny.
Like Jim Carey and all those type of actors, I CAN'T STAND!!

And Whoopie Goldberg, I don't know why but I dont like her either, haha


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 8, 2011)

Norbert you ROCK!!! ..Virc hes a keeper ....nothing i hate more then people telling me about some poor animal that wasnt treated well and when i ask what did u do??.and they say "i couldnt say anything, but im so upset"" ..yea well its not about YOU ,,its about the animal...
i open my mouth up and stir up poop to anyone who deserves it...animals cant speak..somebodies gotta do it for them...i have done some crazy stuff when ive caught somebody doing harm to an animal...things i cuda went to jail..for instance 3 teenagers had a cat cornered in someones front yard and was pelleting it with rocks...OOHWEE I turned my truck around and jumped the curb into the peoples front yard blowing my horn and chased them thru 3 front yards down the street with my truck ..ive never been so happy about seeing terror in someones eyes in my life..i woulda never ran them over i just wanted to scare them poopless...my truck is BIG and lifted with huge tires on it...they couldnt see inside cuz it was dark so they had no idea that it was a silly skinny girl driving it..they ran for their lives....hehehehehhehe.yea it was wrong ...oh but it felt so right....cat ran off not sure if it was ok i couldnt find it but hopefully next time these stupid guys think of harming an animal they think of the BIG GMC coming at em..:nasty:
i swore from the day my boyfriend hurt a homeless kitty that i had been making friends with for weeks ( i lured the kitty to a monster) that in honor of that poor kitty ,,any animal that i saw being hurt i would do whatever i could to stop it....yes that guy was dumped that day !!..and i had someone beat the crap out of him a couple years later.u know,, in honor of that kitty....hehe..dont mess with the animals..hehe
Brandy im glad someone else understands the stupidity of telling jokes...grr. i hate when i hear someone say "oh i heard a good one the other day"..ACK!!!!! cuz i cant fake laugh and their NEVER funny....i cant think of any new comedians right now that i enjoy their humor but what comes to mind is Bill Cosby this is one of my fav clips ever..cuz i cant relate with the dentist thing..

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/XBqY6cJD3CE&feature=related[/flash]


----------



## Nela (Jan 9, 2011)

Bob Marley is just... Awesomeness. It brings me back to the days in college when I was a music student. We had access to soundproof rooms so we'd bring a boombox, Bob Marley CDs, munchies, and party during our breaks. Lol. The teachers would join us as well. Bob Marley is just a great mood lifter. 

Good music these days is so not as easy to find...

Anyway,

Holy moly, I already knew you were not a woman to be messed with but wow. Lol. I could just imagine you chasing after those kids in your truck... LOL. Good for them, they had what was coming. You know, you are right about taking action. I'm a pretty decent whimp myself and could never do what you do but you know what they say... It usually starts with animals and leads to other things after. Animals are worse off I think, totally dependent on someone to come to their aid. You make a valid point.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 10, 2011)

Love the clips. Thank you for sharing, Lis. Hehehehe, he's amazing.  
You have done some crazy stuffs, huh ? No doubt about that  hehehe, just kidding, girl. You rock, Lis ! It's not a common thing to find some people who really care for animals. I mean... Of course, so many people keep saying they feel so sad when they see an animal being hurt or explain how people should treat animals, but no actions !!! Just talking. I swear... remember we talked about this before. One day when I have more money, I will do something for those poor animal. It's just pissed me of that no one really cares to do something here. I envy you guys, having animal polices there, we ? We have none ! I still remember in old days, how my mom took all our pets from the street. Even fish ! yep, she was in an open market one day and saw a guy selling fish by putting them individually in a small plastic bag. First she walked by... then on the way she walked back to her car. She saw that guy with all the fish again. It was noon and you know in BKK it's super duper hot there. She saw some bag was almost running out of air. You know what she did ? She stood there, shouting at him, asking him why he treats them like that... My sis was there with her and she told me our mom scared the heck out of that idiot. LOL  Too bad I didn't see that scene, but I know how my sweet mom can be a scary woman. But I did see all the fish, though. Yepe she brought them back to our home. Wahahaha.
You're an amazing woman, Lisa.  I'm so proud to have you as a friend  So glad we met here.  You always bright up my days. 
Take care :hug:


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 10, 2011)

Lisa- I've been missing so many posts! I need to come around more again! Life gets in the way. I am SO proud to know someone like you. You are one gutsy passionate woman. good for you! I'm like that with kids. I once saw this majorly tatted guy muscle bound and I did NOt like how he was treating his 2 year old ( that's a guess on age) he was pretty little though. the guy was calling him down and smacked him because he fell down ( because the guy was dragging him and he couldn't keep up). I stopped in my tracks and I said IF YOU WANT TO HIT ANYONE HIT ME... BUT... make sure you knock me out because if you don't it will be you hitting the pavement. Then I called the cops but I didn;t know where the guy lived, all I could do was give a description of both of them and what the guy did. I even told the cops what I said to the guy. all he said to me was, " well miss that was dangerous". you can't sit by and do NOTHING.. that drives me crazy too.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow Flash! I just want to say I read some of your blog and you have done some fantastic rescue work. You should be very proud of yourself! 

Stay strong and keep caring.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 11, 2011)

Soph i might act like a toughy but i was shakin from head to toe when i did that

if u wanna think toughy id say Trist has got us ..girl that is CRAZY standing up to that guy!! but id be right next to ya ..i might be shakin in my boots but id be right there!!!

Virc ur mom is awesome!! saving fish!!?? gotta luv her for that!!..what a great woman,,now i know why ur so darn sweeeeeet!!

Thank you Elphaba !


alright u guys ive been reading the last couple pages of my blog and GEEZUS is it pathetic!!..all sad and grumpy!!..TIME FOR A CHANGE!! MORE PICS !! some might be a little older but i still think u guys might enjoy them better then listening to me blubber.....god if i start doin that again..please put me out of my misery...............







already posted this of Flashie but its gone now from my first page...but its so stinkin cute it deserves a repeat..get a load of those hoppers ..hehe and he always puts his ears back when i pick him up..so cute!!!!!!!!






baby flashie..hehe this is so funny he heard an airplane overhead !





since everybody liked the Flashie pics with all the green foliage that my friend Diana took..here are a poopload more..






this is his grrrr face.






he was checkin out mr. frog 









precious precious boy..he luvs his momma.






well i hope this makes up for my last couple of negative posts
Have a fabulous week my friends!.


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 11, 2011)

OMG- look at those kissable feet!!!! love love loveeeeeeee

:inlove:

and I think I was crazy too about the dude with the child. I don't know what possessed me because I'm a peacemaker, wimp actually but do some child wrong and look out! 

oh I so love these pics!!  made my day!


----------



## myheart (Jan 11, 2011)

*tristaw. wrote: *


> oh I so love these pics!!  made my day!


:yeahthat: How sweet is that little Flashie?!!! Give him extra cuddles for me....


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 12, 2011)

Can not get over how AMAZING flashy is... Such a beautiful colour... My mind is blown


----------



## Nela (Jan 12, 2011)

Awww I'm so glad you posted those pictures again. Flashie is such an adorable boy! I just love his coloring. How is his eye by the way? Has it all cleared yet? I just love the picture of him being cradled. :biggrin2:

Oh and shaking or not, I still think you are a tough cookie! It takes guts to do that! I think you are a force to be reckoned with, in a good way. You know, not being scared at all would have me worried. Lol. Being scared but acting on it anyway, that's admirable.  

Trist, I couldn't sit by and watch someone mistreat a child either. Actually, nor could I stand by and watch someone hurt a pet. I am lucky enough not to have ever witnessed someone hurting an animal or kid though. I've always just been in the background, taking the pets home after things had been said and done.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 12, 2011)

I never get bored of seeing Flashie's pics. He's so lovely. I love his color and especially his pics from outdoor. Green from leaves and orange from his fluffy fur...wow great pic  I really like it ! Hehehehe the pic of you holding him is totally cute ! it was like he wanted to say " huh ? I'm flying ! " Hehehe, cute. 
How are you ?


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 12, 2011)

loooove flashy he is sooo pretty!! errr...handsome!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 12, 2011)

*tristaw. wrote: *


> OMG- look at those kissable feet!!!! love love loveeeeeeee
> 
> :inlove:


he does have the most beautiful hoppers!!..luvs him so much....whats shakin my friend??

Janet i squished him for ya..

Holly and Julie ..his coloring is so kewl to see in dif lights too..sometimes its really red and other times its a burnt orange..i wouldnt care if he was hairless..i luv that little guy...even tho hes a brat.hehe

Soph his eye is still funky..its lighter in color but def still there...maybe cuz its been so hard to get the ointment in 3 times a day..if i have help its wayy easier but Matts not always here to help me..so i gotta wrastle him like a freakin alligator and hog tie him ....then clean my hands real good ..THEN heat up the freakin tube of ointmen under hot running water..cuz this stuff is THICK..even the eye vet said u gotta warm it up...if u dont its like putting a chunk of peanut butter in his eye..and he will blink and it pops right back out in one chunk....crazy ointment...THEN i gotta hold him and distract him till it melts into his eye enough......its a task i tell ya...so im thinkin instead of the 3 times a day directions ive been doin it 2 times a day...and the dr. said it will take up to 2 weeks to heal.....i gotta go wrastle him now that im thinkin of it.. 

im good Virc..i still need to spy on ur facebook page some more..good golly woman u have ALOT of pics..i cant wait to be able to sit and enjoy them all..


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 12, 2011)

MORE PICS !! YES this page is gonna take forever to load but i dont care!!
first one is baby Flashie...











my undercover hay muncher


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 12, 2011)

SWOOOOOON!!!!!! :heartbeat:
does he KNOW how cute he is??? he must..look at HIM!! o.m.g.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 13, 2011)

Somebody pls call 911... I've been attacked by an orange bunny with his overload cuteness. :hugsquish:


----------



## Nela (Jan 13, 2011)

Aww lol, I don't mean to laugh at you but I can just visualize you jumping on him like Steve Irwin did on his beauts, I mean crocs. Lol  That does sound like an awful lot of work. Would it help if you had the tube in a glass of warm water so it's already ready to be used and cleaned your hands with antibacterial wipes or gel? I bet you are quite happy when you have help. Flashie on the other hand... Lol.

His color is just stunning... Call me stupid but what breed is he? He's small for a thrianta no? He's just a red colored bun? I don't know much about these breeds.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow what a beautiful colour! He's very striking.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 13, 2011)

Flash, I'm so glad to start reading your blog, it is incredible. I have never seen a red bun like flashie. I am in love! :inlove:

I hope his eye gets better soon. All the rescue stories are incredible! I get my pets from people like you, I don't think I would have the courage to start going right to the source.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 17, 2011)

Lis,  how are you ???  I hope everything is okay there. I guess you've been busy lately, right ?  We miss you ! Take care ! :big kiss:


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 23, 2011)

:anyone:
Miss you...
Take care, my friend.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 25, 2011)

Did all your buns get bunnie knapped? We miss hearing from you. :lalalala:


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 25, 2011)

Heloooooo....... .? Need some of my flashie fix!


----------



## jujub793 (Jan 25, 2011)

Heloooooo....... .? Need some of my flashie fix!


Sorry for the double post


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 29, 2011)

aww u guys are awesome!!..ive been missed ...
i got so busy with work the last 2 weeks.its nice to be busy again!..


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 29, 2011)

work... grrrr... gets in the way of life teeheee. you have been VERY missed!


----------



## Nela (Jan 31, 2011)

Yay you are back! I was very happy to find a message from you in our blog. :biggrin2:I did want to let you know that it was in the old blog but I copied and replied in the new one so it wouldn't get lost. I like to reread things once in a while :biggrin2:And ah yes, I see you have been busy. I think we need a full load of pictures of everyone when you have a chance :winkHehehe. Be well!!! :rose:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 31, 2011)

hehe Sof ur a brat!!!..ill get my camera ready i promise


----------



## Nela (Feb 1, 2011)

Lol well I am sure you already knew that *Does the happy dance* Woot woot pictures coming :biggrin2::bunnydance:


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 3, 2011)

Can't wait to see photos, Lisa. 
bring it on, bring it on, gal ! 
 
Kisses !


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 4, 2011)

i have pics !! but not the ones ur expecting!..i wanted u guys to see whats been keeping me so busy and away from RO ..this is what i do ..when i do ..what i do...(for a living).hehe





i did all the black stripes on this new red mustang..





i did the red stripes on this black 2011 Camaro





and another new Stang i did the white stripes on






me installing the bird on a Bandit 





i did the stripes and the bird..not a great pic tho.




finished results...my truck is in the background to the right and another Firebird i still hafta do...i told u i was busy the cars are lining up down my street..i luv being busy..luv it.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow, that is super cool! :dude:


----------



## tristaw. (Feb 6, 2011)

WOW! beautiful!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 6, 2011)

WOW !!!! This is soooo cool.  Love your work ! My cool friend. You rock ! :coolness:


----------



## Nela (Feb 10, 2011)

Those cars are awesome :biggrin2:Hahahaha, I love how the cars are lined down the street. I must say though, your truck is my fav. I love trucks. I would have a monster truck! How long would it take you to do those stripes like you didon the Camaro for example? That surely must be meticulous work and it must take some time. No wonder you are so busy! That and bunnies keeping you on your toes :wink


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 14, 2011)

Happy Valentine's day to my best friend here 
Sending you lots of love and hugs
from Kimi's family
:heartbeat:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 14, 2011)

Happy Valentines Day Everyone!

Virc ur the best! i hope u have a wonderful V-Day my bestess friend!

Sof u have good taste ! i like my truck too!..
the camaro was the easiest ,took me prob about 3 hrs...the mustangs take me a full day sometimes 2 days depending on weather(temperature) or if i just have 10 thumbs that day...
the bandit firebird takes me 5-6 hrs ..
these guesstimates on time are if im working non stop i can do them in that amount of time..but since i work from my own garage its easy to get distracted with a bunny or two...so i norm have a customers vehicle for 2 days ..start to finish and i detail the exterior for them so when they pick it up its goes BLING!


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 14, 2011)

nice blog


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 16, 2011)

I lurve Flashie! He's so pretty! I cant wait to see him and the rest of your crew ^_^


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 16, 2011)

Ms. perty was spayed yesterday..the last bun finally taken care of ..yay!...these spays and neuters really are stressful to not only the bun, but me....i always think of the day i lost Redrum...after i drop a bun off to get fixed ..i cant help but get all teary eyed on the way home..thinkin about how horrible it was getting that phonecall "IM sorry i Lost Redrum"..
anyways Ms. perty is still groggy and she hasnt ate a damm thing yet..except a piece of banana and a raisin..i know it takes time but this time is KILLING ME!..



Thank u Chocolate bunny..
AZrabbit ur gonna Luvs him when u see him..hes my gorgeous boy.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 16, 2011)

Lisa, my prayers are with you today. It is such a stressful wait. ray: Just remind yourself of all the positive reasons a spay is necessary.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks Brandy...it seems like all the older females that i get spayed take it a little harder then the younger ones..Ms Perty is my Giant and shes the sweetest thing ever...i havent been able to really bond with her cuz she sprays pee EVERYWHERE when ur in her play area.everytime i step over that fence to give her love she gets so excited by the company that she pees and then binkies thru the pee which makes it projectile all over the place..and when a giant pees its ALOT!..poor thing and when i high tailed it out of there she loooks up like "where ya goin maaaa?"..it breaks my heart but ive had to shower and change clothes 3-4 times a day with her...now that shes spayed shes not gonna do this and shes gonna get ALL KINDS OF LUVINS...i just hope she pulls thru this ok.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 16, 2011)

Goodness, I don't think I could stand the spraying. The poop war going on at my house at the moment is bad enough (working on bonding). That will be a happy day when you go for a visit and stay dry!


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Boy, your job certainly does keep you busy. I could imagine it was a question of several hours. It's meticulous work and I am betting you are a bit of a perfectionist Hehehe oh yeah, having bunnies around is sure to distract. Hehehe do your customers know about them? Yep, yep, trucks are better. :biggrin2:You should get your own show "Bling my Car" but we know how much you love being on TV right? Ok ok... 

Your mentions of Redrum always brings tears to my eyes... You could simply feel the love every time to mention the name. *Hugs* I am glad the spay went well. I am always very nervous when I leave any pet at the vet's as well. It's terrifying to be waiting isn't it? Gah, I simply hate that feeling. Here's wishing a speedy recovery!


----------



## nochoramet (Feb 22, 2011)

I just read this whole thing and I love your blog! Redrum was a very special bunny. Bambam is sooo cute! And Flashie is just so gorgeous. Your job makes me very jealous, I love that '77 bird you have sitting on the curb! I'd love to do something like that. Beautiful Camaro too.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you Amanda !!you read my whole blog??!! holy schmoly!...well im glad uve caught up to us ,,now u can join in ..

Sof you really pay attention when u read blogs dont ya? thats awesome! not all of my customers know about my buns..some end up finding out real quick if they need to use my restroom or something..but most people drop off their vehicles and be on their way..thank goodness cuz i gotta be honest with you i dont really like mixing my business stuff with my personal stuff..i think that having my own business i have to always keep a smile on my face and be professional....as u know life doesnt always make u smile and its tough to look professional when ur down on ur hands and knees talking to a bun like they understand u....
its funny when a customer does see all the buns ..they dont know what to say at first cuz 9 bunnies is alot hehe..i know this im not dumb,..and they want to say the right thing ..theirs nothing to say i have alot of bunnies..prob too many for most people but it works for me.....

ok a few random pics of Angel 

shes the sweetest little puddin pop...










shes determined to be an "EARS UP" bunny!





my girl in her tunnel...she loves it!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 22, 2011)

a few random pics of Bambam...the first one is with Redrum 










this one makes me laugh


----------



## nochoramet (Feb 22, 2011)

Yep, read the whole thing! a few parts made me tear up, but more than a few parts made me laugh. All your bunnies are gorgeous  I just love the pictures. I adore Redrum and Flashie's color! And you are a great person for all that you do for your bunnies. I would be lucky to treat my rabbits half as good as you do  you're an inspiration!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 22, 2011)

cant forget Flashie

Matt doesnt mow the lawn sometimes for weeks..but flashie likes it


----------



## avarocks (Feb 23, 2011)

Your last picture of Angel...the real closeup one of her head...omg I melted, so cute! They're all cute but that was my fave!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 23, 2011)

*nochoramet wrote: *


> Yep, read the whole thing! a few parts made me tear up, but more than a few parts made me laugh. All your bunnies are gorgeous  I just love the pictures. I adore Redrum and Flashie's color! And you are a great person for all that you do for your bunnies. I would be lucky to treat my rabbits half as good as you do  you're an inspiration!


WOW !! thank you so much Amanda 

Thanks SArah ! Angel is the sweetest and that pic shows it


----------



## tristaw. (Feb 23, 2011)

:heartbeat: oh those bunnies...lovelovelove


----------



## Nela (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol I can only imagine people's reactions when seeing the bunnies. Hehehe. I thinkif I were a customer (especially a man) Iwouldn't know what to think of you. Here's this tough cool chick, dealing with cars, and then there is your nice soft side, cooing over bunnies. Hehehe. And I mean that as a compliment. 

Yeah, I understand wanting to keep things separate. Personally, I'd be really uncomfy with opening up my home to strangers. Obviously, yours isn't as bad because you use mainly the garage and like you said, they mainly just drop and go. The mindset is definitely different as well. Icouldn't imagine having to stay professional if a dude would dare make a 'rabbit stew joke'... I wouldn't want to be him picking up his car after that. LOL. 

I was so so happy to see pictures! :biggrin2:I think the lawn is a rabbit's paradise. Flashie seems to think so.If I were Matt I would just say "but if I cut it, what will the rabbits get to do?" Hehehe :biggrin2:

Thank you for sharing! Have a great day :biggrin2:

* Oops, font was tiny! lol


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 23, 2011)

I love your pictures! Angel looks so sweet. My mini lop likes to pretend to be an uppy eared bunny too some times. Flashie's color is incredible, particularly when contrasted with the green. 
:inlove:


----------



## nochoramet (Feb 23, 2011)

You're welcome!!


----------



## Nela (Feb 24, 2011)

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank u Brandy ,dont lops look silly with their ears up?..
Thank u Soph .i hope u have a wonderful day too!..

ya know some weird stuff is goin on in my house lately with my herd....ive been attacked by 4 of my buns this last week...startled me pretty good too..i was on the floor with each one of em when it happened ..my face right in theirs and all of a sudden they lunged and or grunted and went to claw at me.....i sure hope its just cuz ms perty got spayed cuz everybody has really been chinning everything she touches in their play area...and im seeeing alot of territorial poops goin on....even my Flashie went after me...hes my baby..we luvs each other.


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow. I didn't know that when you have more than one bunnies, one can effect on others pretty strongly. I hope you don't have any scratches from them. lately Kimiko has been making territorial poops too, I guess it was because one of our friend came to visit us and slept over at our place for couple days.  Bunnies always surprises us, huh ? And I thought I've known pretty a lot about bunnies...but boy I was wrong. 
I'm sure all your babies didn't mean to do so. They love their mommy  hehehe.
Hugs for you, Lisa


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 26, 2011)

OMG Angel looks like she's an angel!! she is adorable! and i thought Flashie was the cutest thing, looks like he has some cuteness competition lol! The very first one and that last one of her are great! And BamBam is quite the handsome fellow too, although i think he told you quite well what he thought of the pink bow lol


----------



## nochoramet (Mar 3, 2011)

Angel is just TOOO cute I love the one where she's all cuddled up in your arms  so adorable


----------



## Nela (Mar 3, 2011)

Is it a particular smell that could be setting them off? Maybe something you are doing with the cars etc? That must be a bit of a shock to you. I hope they play gentle with you soon


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 3, 2011)

ya know Soph i have no idea if its a smell or not i tried to think about what could be on me that was different...i wash my hands before i give them serious luvins just so i can dig in their little cheek without worrying about whats on my hands...( as u know i work in the garage so u never know what is on my hands)nobody has attacked me since i last wrote..so thank goodness ..maybe its over .i hope...
but Flashman had a bad bout of gas today...grrr..he was pushing is belly down on the floor looking miserable...and hes so hard to medicate...but i ended up wiping the simethicone all over his face ,paws and his little front legs..he cleaned and now hes feeling much better...yay 

so i gets this email today from another rabbit forum that im one and get this 
Esther van Praag, Ph.D. of " THE Medirabbit" wants to use flashies corneal edema eye pics on Medirabbit.com!!!!..his eyeball is gonna be famous...im so glad its gonna help other buns and people in the future..!


----------



## Nela (Mar 6, 2011)

Your clothes could still smell though I guess. Glad they aren't attacking anymore! I'm so happy Flashie is alright. Poor lil guy's been through enough. :expressionless How cool is that about his eye though? Hehehe. Bet you are glad it can be helpful


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 8, 2011)

i think i may be leaving RO soon.. maybe this isnt the place for me...if anybody wants to keep in touch with me my email address is 
[email protected]

there are times that maybe people dont word things properly in their posts and need to be reminded of it but there are also times that maybe a thank you for participating and offering ur time and hours of research when others werent available..would be nice too...you cant just reprimand someone and not even it out with positives ..eventually people leave...prob why its so slow around here at times and there are very few people who are involved on a regular basis.


----------



## tristaw. (Mar 9, 2011)

Lisa, don't gooooo.. I've been lurking and quiet because I'm all stressed out a lot of the time but I would miss you!!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 9, 2011)

:tears2: Oh lisa. I don't want you to go...I don't want you to leave. You're the reason for me to be a better bunny mom. Since we first met and talked, I'm so thankful that we've known each other. I hope you will change your mind.  Are you bored of us ??? Please don't go


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 9, 2011)

i agree with previous couple of posts!!! why would you even consider leaving RO. i love your blog you are super helpful to people and are really an inspirational bunny rescuer and champion of all things bunny!!! i love Flashie and the crew.... Whats the problem i don't really understand your post?????


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 10, 2011)

Don't go! I have learned a lot from you. I hope you know that you have made an impact. I love reading about all your beautiful buns. :hug:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys for being so sweet..but ive been spending way too much time on here and all the regulars arent very friendly or accepting of new people...you guys can reach me anytime on my email i posted ..seriously id luv if u guys kept in touch with me


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 15, 2011)

:sad::sosad:no:


----------



## nochoramet (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh no!!  I hate that you feel like you have to go.  I will add your email but I'm not good at remembering to check it.


----------



## MILU (Aug 30, 2011)

hi Flash Gordon, I don't know why it took me so long to check your blog.. I didn't get any warnings about it being on the website but now I clicked on "watch topic" and I'll get all the updates about it. You have some nice pets, don't you?  I love the pics, they are so-o-o-o cute!!!! It's like an overdose of cuteness here!! I'll have to come back later to read it all, unfortunately we humans have to do this thing called "work".. heheh but your blog is really nice, I'll check it often!


----------



## Bunny parents (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes, Flash Gordon has super duper cute bunnies and she's a lovely owner. She's inspired me a lot on how to care for animals.  I wish she would come back and update her blog again. 
We miss you, Lisa. 
For the love of the buns. :hearts


----------



## MILU (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, now that I've found it I'll follow the blog!


----------

